# Montana elk draw is up



## arrowslinger (Dec 30, 2008)

Montana draw is up


----------



## Mandanhouse (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes it is...and I GOT AN ELK TAG!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Mandanhouse said:


> Yes it is...and I GOT AN ELK TAG!


Where is that stick my tongue out emoticon?  Three years, $60 worth of points, no tag. :******:


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Got my combo tag... :jammin:

Plainsman where you applying for? Guessing limited draw rifle area?[/quote]


----------

